# Does not ship to South Africa



## DaveH (31/12/15)

I see this a lot "Does not ship to South Africa" and sometimes it will say afterwards "Please contact seller"
Is there a reason not to ship here?
Anyone know?
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

Yip they have been burnt by the kak service from the Post Office during the strike and kak service before the strike.


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Hi @DaveH 

Where are you seeing this?
Where is the seller?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

If you contact the seller and arrange courier then they will most certainly ship to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

I got so sick of it (especially on Amazon and some of the specialist vape stores) that I signed up for a MyUS post box in the USA and I ship everything there and then they bundle it up into one package and ship it to me. It's an expensive service but very efficient!

www.myus.com


----------



## DaveH (31/12/15)

Hi @Silver, I see it mostly on flea bay, not just vaping items but other items as well. 
I just wondered why are they picking on South Africa 
Dave


----------



## blujeenz (31/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Hi @Silver, I see it mostly on flea bay, not just vaping items but other items as well.
> I just wondered why are they picking on South Africa
> Dave


I got that alot when looking for lasers, I thought they figured us Africans as scamsters due to the proliferation of Nigerian scams.


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Hi @Silver, I see it mostly on flea bay, not just vaping items but other items as well.
> I just wondered why are they picking on South Africa
> Dave



Ah, ok - if the seller is from the US then i presume Rob Fisher's MyUS solution is the way to go


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

Well a site I used to buy from in the UK does not so to za anymore. Long story short if it didn't arrive after a period of time the seller would refund you. 3 months later the parcel arrived. 
Pain to explain to customer care that you want to pay for a item that they refunded which arrived.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/1/16)

Christos said:


> Well a site I used to buy from in the UK does not so to za anymore. Long story short if it didn't arrive after a period of time the seller would refund you. 3 months later the parcel arrived.
> Pain to explain to customer care that you want to pay for a item that they refunded which arrived.



Respect for your honesty and integrity @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (3/1/16)

Christos said:


> Well a site I used to buy from in the UK does not so to za anymore. Long story short if it didn't arrive after a period of time the seller would refund you. 3 months later the parcel arrived.
> Pain to explain to customer care that you want to pay for a item that they refunded which arrived.


Happened to me with Amazon a few years back with a DVD collection. They told me it's OK, keep the extra set. It's such a pity our PO is a POS.


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Happened to me with Amazon a few years back with a DVD collection. They told me it's OK, keep the extra set. It's such a pity our PO is a POS.


I'm not ok with getting something I didn't pay for. No free lunch so to speak. Sooner or later you will pay. I just prefer payment up front.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (3/1/16)

Christos said:


> I'm not ok with getting something I didn't pay for. No free lunch so to speak. Sooner or later you will pay. I just prefer payment up front.


Yeah agree 100%. That's why there's certain stuff on Amazon etc that they no longer ship to SA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (4/1/16)

How does this correlate with shipping from FT? I have never ordered there before?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> How does this correlate with shipping from FT? I have never ordered there before?



It doesn't correlate... they ship pretty much anything other than knives....


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (4/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It doesn't correlate... they ship pretty much anything other than knives....



what is the procedure and eta on an order?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> what is the procedure and eta on an order?



Go to the site... order stuff... pay... and then wait anywhere from 3 weeks to 3 months. The holdup is most certainly at some stinking hub in SA.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

